
Show HN: Export all Digg Reader data - sangupta
https://github.com/sangupta/digg-reader-dump
======
snakeboy
I finally got back into RSS and started using Digg Reader less than a week
before getting the notification it was shutting down.

Sigh...

What even are the options for free RSS readers these days?

~~~
sangupta
The ones I use MultiPLX (multiplx.com, for everything), InoReader
(inoreader.com, for mailing lists).

~~~
overcast
Good lord, why is multiplx in that horrible pinterest style layout?

~~~
sangupta
They have multiple layouts that they support - I prefer the normal list layout
that shows the title and snippet.

